# Pilgrim



## Yob (9/4/15)

*Lineage *

Half sister of First Gold and Herald

*Brewing Purpose*

Dual

Aroma

Distinct Fruit and spice, Lemon, Grapefruit , Pear and Berries

*Typical Usage*

Ales

From >HERE<

Think Id like to give some this a go in a RIS :icon_drool2:


----------

